# wanted advice on bolting



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

How long ago were the horses at the track and how long did they race. The ones that have put in a few years are more difficult to get the track out of their heads that the dawdlers that see one or two races. Think of from the horse's perspective, he's ridden to the track from the mounting area, runs his race, then is unsaddled, hot walked and returned to his stall. His stall represents all his security. Who knows what sets them off and suddenly the horse thinks he's back at the track running his race. It's all he knows. I strongly recommend you keep your riding to a confined area until he will stop when asked. You may need to get someone who has experience with these horses. I saw one at a show when the canter was called, a noise, at he was back at the track. The judge called everyone into the center and allowed the rider the rail. When the horse had run his distance, he slowed down and the rider regained control. This horse had been off the track for three years but had raced for several years. He had received excellent training after the track.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

First of all, an OTTB just off the track needs some time to let down, where they are turned out in a paddock and just let alone to be horses. 

Once that is done, then walk. Walk for hours. Walk until the horse is so bored that they are almost asleep on their feet. Then walk some more. Once you feel like all you have done, all your life, is walk on this bloody horse, trot until you feel the same way. Intersperse trotting and walking until the horse is bored of that too. 

While you are walking, teach the horse the One Rein Stop. This is an invaluable tool, especially for a rider who is scared of a horse bolting. Once the horse and you are pros at one rein stopping at the walk, do it at the trot. If you are ever bolted with, a one rein stop is far more effective than trying to haul a bolter up with both reins.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, one rein stop is your fool proof bolt prevention tool. My TB recently explodes on a trail and wanted to go home NOW. It took numerous one rein stops to save my butt, but we got home safe. Teach it to your horse in the confines of the ring, first at the walk, then trot and canter. Then take your new skills out of the ring and give it a try. Little helpful secret. Your horse does not know you feel like you have less control of him outside of the ring, so don't tip your hand and let him know it. Do your one rein stops as if your were in the safe confines of the ring. All your horse will learn is that you can stop him whenever you darn well feel like it. 

The bigger problem is sitting out the spin part while trying to prevent the bolt. I would suggest a nice, inexpensive synthetic deep seat saddle like the Thorowgood T4. I can attest as a 45 year old who could use some serious time at the gym that a saddle like that can be the difference between coming home mounted or kissing the ground.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Do you have a trainer that you can send them to?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I would keep my mind open here. I mean, if these horses are dangerous to ride, you should remember that your number one priority in life is stay alive to raise your two kids, not save two horses from slaughter.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

If your horse does bolt, whatever you do, DONT rein him up. Racehorses are trained to go faster with a tight hold. Seen it many times when a beginner trackrider reins up on an older horse and off they go for a hoon.

Learn how to bridge your reins, if he does go - bridge you reins, keep your hands DOWN (putting them up will make the horses head go up and just get him more rattled. also you will lose even more rein contact) and push your knuckles into the horse neck. Hold onto the mane, it will help.

Squeeze the reins even few seconds and wiggle the bit in your horses mouth. That should get your horses attention back and focused on you.

If you have lost complete control, dont bail (you will get hurt) - just steer you horses around away from obstacles and other riders. Sooner or later the horse will get tired, part of it.

Before you even ride them, lunge them - get out some excess energy and work on voice control and brakes in walk, trot and canter.

I hate the myth that racehorses need time off - reduce their grain find out what they were like to ride. Only some need time off.
Also I hate one rein stops. Personally, you are going to have to keep the horse balanced and how are you going to do that when your horse is bolting. What even, you dont have enough room to perform it. I think its stupid, and I would use it on a racehorse or even one off the track.

Well, thats my thoughts anyway. =P


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry but if the horse is truely bolting (not just taking off), then nothing on earth can pull them up.

I have a true bolter, when he goes he will go through fences, into walls etc and there is nothing the rider can do about it because he is in a blind panic. He has in the past bolted headfirst into the wall and cracked his skull


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Boldstart, finally someone who can answer this question. Say your horse does bolt and has all day to go. How far will your average fit TB run before tiring? I always wondered that at the trees wizzed by.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

Great question! It would depend on if the horse is a stayer or sprinter or an older tried horse or a baby.

But usually a horse will go two or three laps round (which would be around 2kms or 2000m. Of course by then, the horse SHOULD be start to tiring and you could get an edge. Just alot of things happen. Horses know where they come onto and off the track, so there are times where the horse will be bolting and go past the gap and put on the brakes! (that has happen to me!!) This could happen in a paddock as well, if the horse knows where home is.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

All horses will eventually run out of gas. The most important thing is to keep them from running into things or tripping on stuff. I have on friend that almost died from doing an "emergency dismount" from a panicked, bolting horse. She broke her skull and was in a coma for a month. If she had not tried to get off, she would have been fine. I may fall off of a fear crazed horse. (Actually, I did that recently. Ouch.) I will never intentionally jump off unless I am in Utah going straight toward the edge of a cliff and I am absolutely sure that the horse is going over the edge of a mile deep canyon and I am not wearing a parachute.


----------



## uii (Dec 26, 2011)

When your horse bolts, tighten your reins, and yank really hard on them repeatedly. It might seem mean, but it throws them off, and then they remember they have a rider on their back! It really works. You could also try turning them in a circle. Good luck!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Uii-all due respect, but you cannot out-yank a 1000# horse. Yanking alone will NOT stop a bolt.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Just like there are many things for a horse to spook at, there are just as many opinions on what to do. I agree that if the horse is truly bolting, there's not much you can do except hold on or bail off (not recommended). 

Instead of waiting for it to happen and then respond or react, work with the horse on the ground to look to you for guidance and assurance. You can't desensitize the horse to everything that could ever spook them but you can teach them that they don't need to bolt when they encounter something new. To do this you'll need to find a trainer or experienced person to help you one on one.

If you feel that there is an opportunity that your horse will spook, give them something to do or a job to keep their mind occupied and their focus on you. I wouldn't have them just stop and wait for it to pass. I would keep them moving forward and concentrating on what I ask of them. I don't have a problem with having them check a stationary and safe object out. Some think that it just reinforces their instinct to be scared of things and you should have them just learn to ignore objects. I think if you keep them facing the object until they relax, they learn to not be scared of things and be more curious of things. But that's just my opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree with Faye about true bolters, thankfully, I don't think there are very many true bolters out there.

I also agree with Boldstart. Bridge your reins, hold your hands along side your horse's neck by his mane and give squeezes on the reins every few seconds, like squeezing out a sponge. If the horse has really set his jaw against you alternate your squeezes left then right rather than at the same time, steer your horse as best you can by looking to were you want to go, by looking to where you want to go your body should give your horse the right signals as well, so stay focused to were you want to go, be determined.

Think also that this is a resisting strong elastic feeling on the reins and don't lock your elbows, the horse will be pulling against himself, do not pull the reins back or back and up at all. You will only upset your own balance by doing so. Also do not lean forward or back, stay centred over your horse and think of becoming very bottom heavy, letting all of your weight sink straight down to the ground. Also, be very aware of your breathing, stay calm and breathe deeply and calmly and be aware of not tensing up anywhere in your body. Yes, this seems like a lot to think about and maybe sounds a bit weird, but it really works, the more aware you are of your own body and how to control your own body the better you will be able to control your horse and get him back under control. 

I also would never suggest bailing off, unless your life really depends on it, like I think someone mentioned, going over a cliff as an example.

Also, spend lots of time in the saddle working on developing a good seat and secure position. Also, it is a good idea to work on your fitness out of the saddle, especially core strength. You will be able to stay in control better if something really were to happen.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

uii said:


> When your horse bolts, tighten your reins, and yank really hard on them repeatedly. It might seem mean, but it throws them off, and then they remember they have a rider on their back! It really works. You could also try turning them in a circle. Good luck!


Go try that on a racehorse and see where you end up.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

> Bridge your reins,


anyone have a photo of this? I'm not sure what this means.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

How To Ride A Thoroughbred Racehorse | Training Thoroughbreds

good article about riding racehorses including how to bridge your reins.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Having ridden true bolters, ex race horses and ponies who often decided to b*gger off up hills at the gallop I never found that bridging my reins helped at all. 
I prefer to get thier head round to my knee as quick as possible. I've yet to meet a horse that can continue to gallop with their head at that angle. Mind you with a true bolter there is no way you are getting thier head round and often it is safer just to bail off. If you have learnt how to fall correctly then it is the far safer option as a true bolter will injure themselves and go through fencing etc well before they stop. mine cracked his skull on a wall because he galloped head first into it. He would not have cared if it had been a barbed wire fence or a 100ft cliff, he was blind to it.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

faye said:


> Having ridden true bolters, ex race horses and ponies who often decided to b*gger off up hills at the gallop I never found that bridging my reins helped at all.
> I prefer to get thier head round to my knee as quick as possible. I've yet to meet a horse that can continue to gallop with their head at that angle. Mind you with a true bolter there is no way you are getting thier head round and often it is safer just to bail off. If you have learnt how to fall correctly then it is the far safer option as a true bolter will injure themselves and go through fencing etc well before they stop. mine cracked his skull on a wall because he galloped head first into it. He would not have cared if it had been a barbed wire fence or a 100ft cliff, he was blind to it.


And once you pull that head right round to your knee, where is all that weight and momentum going to go?

How is that deemed safe to have a horse bolting at a gallop and them forcing them to stop by unbalancing them?


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

when I was learning to back TB's they called it "throwing a cross"...


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

boldstart, you have obviously never experianced a true bolt, it is very different to a horse taking off with you. A bolting horse you cannot turn, you cannot stop and you cannot get thier head round at all. Doesnt matter what you do that horse is going in a straight line, safest thing to do is to bail off and pray the horse doesnt kill itself. At that point the horse is totaly blind with fear and they are not thinking, they are not capable of any rational thought hence why horses sometimes kill themselves when bolting.

When a horse is taking off with you it is thinking and you are generaly capable of steering if not stopping. If you pull thier head round to your knee it throws them off balance, the vast majority of horses who are still thinking will slow down/stop because thier self preservation tells them that they are going to fall if they continue, hence in that time you regain control and bring the horse to the stop.

If you learn how horses think you will find that you understand the bolting process a lot better.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

On a run away/bolter, I don't jump off - my chances of no injury are still higher if I stay on. I don't attempt a one-rein stop - probably wouldn't be able to turn him and if I did we'd most likely topple.

I do try to break that head long, insane run by sawing on the bit. That most often works. Once I get a little give I start a large, safe circle, avoiding trip hazards. On only a couple occasions that didn't work and I changed tactics and I went into wild woman/banshee mode on their backs. They wanted to run, I gave them a reason! And we ran! A lot. But, they were problem horses who had gotten into the habit with weaker riders. 

Bolting is not always caused by fear or bad manners, or excess energy, or pain... The trick, to me, is avoiding it in the first place or figuring what caused it, if it's a patterned behavior.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

boots - if it isnt a fear reaction then technically it isnt bolting it is Taking off. If sawing on thier moths worked then it wasnt bolting either and wild woman on their back generaly just makes the whole situation worse.
When you are headed at a wall that you KNOW the horse is not going to stop for then it is far safer to bail out. My lad has bolted through post and rail fencing, into walls (knocking a brick out of the wall, fracturing his skull and splitting his bottom lip in half in the process), through hedges, I've gone 2 and a half miles before my unfit youngster started thinking again and only then did I manage to regain control (I only stayed on that time because we were on a nice straight bridlepath), He has gone into cars and over the top of people.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

I've had many bolt and a few that I have been unable to stop until I ended up coming off.
I would never bail - unless the horse is heading for a road (but we dontt have the situation up at the farm). You get seriously hurt bailing and Ive never heard anyone not ending up sore or breaking a bone after bailing off.
Also, im at the stage in my riding when horses start to bolt that I retain control very easy. Yes, it can still happen anyday but I have the skills and the tools to stop it.


----------



## Katyusha (Jan 24, 2012)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Yes, one rein stop is your fool proof bolt prevention tool. My TB recently explodes on a trail and wanted to go home NOW. It took numerous one rein stops to save my butt, but we got home safe. Teach it to your horse in the confines of the ring, first at the walk, then trot and canter. Then take your new skills out of the ring and give it a try. Little helpful secret. Your horse does not know you feel like you have less control of him outside of the ring, so don't tip your hand and let him know it. Do your one rein stops as if your were in the safe confines of the ring. All your horse will learn is that you can stop him whenever you darn well feel like it.
> 
> The bigger problem is sitting out the spin part while trying to prevent the bolt. I would suggest a nice, inexpensive synthetic deep seat saddle like the Thorowgood T4. I can attest as a 45 year old who could use some serious time at the gym that a saddle like that can be the difference between coming home mounted or kissing the ground.



I really, really, really, really wish I knew this before this past weekend; first time my horse has EVER bolted (into full gallop) because he saw a group of cyclists in bright neon colors (can horses even see color?) riding down the road. My horse rarely spooks at anything, and wouldn't you know, a group of cyclists puts him over the edge. This is also the first time I've ever ridden a horse that has bolted into a full run, so of course, I had no idea what to do. I thought about jumping off, but we were in an open area (thank God he didn't do this in the woods - seriously) so I just rode it out.

Everything you guys said not to do, I did, because I didn't know any better. He finally slowed down and it took me about 20 minutes to calm him down just so I could ride him comfortably again.

I will be practicing my one-reign stop IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Katyusha (Jan 24, 2012)

uii said:


> When your horse bolts, tighten your reins, and yank really hard on them repeatedly. It might seem mean, but it throws them off, and then they remember they have a rider on their back! It really works. You could also try turning them in a circle. Good luck!



This did not work for me. It doesn't even make sense as to how it would work. Horses are a lot stronger than you. And me.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My boarder swore up and down her horse bolted with her. Actually the horse was cantering and didn't slow down. The rider's brain bolted. When her thinking cleared the horse slowed when she asked it to whoa. I tried to reassure her that if it was a genuine bolt the horse would have come in the yard in a flat out dead run and possibly run thro the gate and if it didn't it would have turned so fast that she'd have done a painful dismount.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> I've had many bolt and a few that I have been unable to stop until I ended up coming off.
> I would never bail - unless the horse is heading for a road (but we dontt have the situation up at the farm). You get seriously hurt bailing and I've never heard anyone not ending up sore or breaking a bone after bailing off.
> Also, im at the stage in my riding when horses start to bolt that I retain control very easy. Yes, it can still happen anyday but I have the skills and the tools to stop it.


I don't know if you mean bailing during bolting, but if you just mean emergency dismounts in general I've seen some safely executed.

I've never experienced a true bolter but what I find works best with horses trying to run off with you is to circle them if you have the space. Big circles at first and then progressively getting smaller. Most of the horses I ride, if they're in the right frame of mind, you can saw the bit however you want all day and they couldn't care less.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

faye said:


> Sorry but if the horse is truely bolting (not just taking off), then nothing on earth can pull them up.
> 
> I have a true bolter, when he goes he will go through fences, into walls etc and there is nothing the rider can do about it because he is in a blind panic. He has in the past bolted headfirst into the wall and cracked his skull


Had he gotten better about it over time or does he still do that (I'm curious.)

Reason I ask is because my horse was the same way.. now he's a gem.


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

I have never been of a bolting horse, but I have heard of a way to stop one. It's called a pulley rein (is that the same as a one-rein stop)? You shorten one rein as much as you can, grab mane with the hand holding that rein, and shorten and pull the other rein as hard as you can. Please, anyone tell me if this method isn't effective (I'm a beginner), because it could be useful to know in the future.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

The pulley rein is not the same as a one rein stop. The one rein stop is shortening one rein excessively to bring the horse's head around to your knee. The pulley rein is placing one hand, say the left very low on the neck as a brace, then pulling up and back with the right. This twists the horse's head rather than bending the neck.

The pulley rein works and well. I have not had to use it on a bolting horse, thankfully, and I think on a true bolt it would actually throw the horse to the ground if done too quickly. I have practiced it a few times first at a walk, then a trot and tried at a canter, but by then my horse would have none of it and as soon as she felt it coming, she would slow down or stop. That was the end of practice.

Anyway, I am a true follower of the pulley rein, as the ORS will not work effectively on narrow trails. The horse will run into the bush and take my legs off. Been there, done that. The pulley rein makes them have to stop without any turning first. Now, if I am on a runaway I would likely not be too agressive with the pulley rein initially. I would want to warn the horse what's coming before I just yank his balance out from under him. However, it's only a split second warning.

I would not let a horse run himself out. Who has 2 km of trail or roadway or fields that are known to be safe? And running himself out does not teach the horse that he has listen to me. Nope, if I want to stop, that dang horse is going to stop.

Bolters are different. Way different. My sister rode one that bolted -- ran right through a fence and my sister bailed before he hit the barn. That's some scarey stuff right there. I would not ride a known bolter. I'd sooner ride a rearer. Yikes.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

boldstart, I have bailed many times and I'm unhurt. the worst I have had from bailing is a graze on my elbow.
I truely believe that you have never experianced a true bolt. The best rider in the world cant stop a bolt when it starts. You cannot retain control of a bolting horse, If you can then it isnt bolting. I've known people try and haul a bolting horse around using a very severe bit, all they ended up doing was breaking the horses jaw!

From trying to stay on and conciquently going through fences etc I've had far worse injuries including a broken wrist, suspected broken neck etc. I would much rather bail from a bolting horse.


Sky he is getting better with time


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

faye said:


> Sky he is getting better with time


(Good!)

But yes I agree.. a bolt isn't just a horse that decides he's going to start cantering and stops when you apply pressure. From my experience, they aren't mentally there right now. Their mind is on outer space and they have tunnel vision.. something is causing them to run through fences and walls and gates, etc. 

I always bail.. Once I get my horse under control on the ground.. I then slowly try again and usually he comes right back to me. It's a process. He hasn't bolted with me in a long while. 

From experience it takes re-training.. not just toughing it out.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I had a horse that would panic and bolt when she was green. She managed to injure several people and almost got herself killed when she barely missed hitting a tree. She never noticed the tree. 

We started her training over from scratch. After months of slow roundpen riding, she didn't panic. She ended up being a calm, gentle horse. She was sold to us as a trained horse, but I believe that she was so green that if she ever felt us (greener than she was at the time) get slightly off balance, she assumed a lion was on her back and about to eat her. 

If I had a horse that crazy now, I would either send it to a professional trainer or sell it. There is no way I am doing that again.

I think that Faye is correct about a harsh bit not helping. It probably hurts the horse, adds to the panic, and makes things worse.


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

NorthernMama said:


> The pulley rein is not the same as a one rein stop. The one rein stop is shortening one rein excessively to bring the horse's head around to your knee. The pulley rein is placing one hand, say the left very low on the neck as a brace, then pulling up and back with the right. This twists the horse's head rather than bending the neck.
> 
> Thanks! The book did not explain very clearly so I'm glad someone set me straight. With all these stories you have, horses running into things, etc, I am suddenly very glad for a lazy school horse!


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> First of all, an OTTB just off the track needs some time to let down, where they are turned out in a paddock and just let alone to be horses.
> 
> Once that is done, then walk. Walk for hours. Walk until the horse is so bored that they are almost asleep on their feet. Then walk some more. Once you feel like all you have done, all your life, is walk on this bloody horse, trot until you feel the same way. Intersperse trotting and walking until the horse is bored of that too.
> 
> While you are walking, teach the horse the One Rein Stop. This is an invaluable tool, especially for a rider who is scared of a horse bolting. Once the horse and you are pros at one rein stopping at the walk, do it at the trot. If you are ever bolted with, a one rein stop is far more effective than trying to haul a bolter up with both reins.


The one rein stop does work, I know I had to use it when my horse spooked. It was my first time doing it and while it kept me from probably being knocked off by something, I'm a new rider so I felt myself slipping and decided here was a good spot to just go with the motion ;-) lol In English riding I think they have something similar called a pulley, not sure if that is the correct name, it looked similar.


----------

